# What do pax see when there is a surge?



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Do they request a car and they are told they have to pay 1.5x or whatever because demand is too high?


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

It's all in the rider app when prepping the request.


----------



## Filinator13 (Apr 7, 2017)

Oddly, I haven't actually seen a surge in awhile in the rider app. I'm nearly always in some sort of surge zone, or heading to one, but maybe they've changed how the fare is shown to the rider in the app because I can't seem to get it to notify me that there is surge pricing, I think it is just showing a slightly higher rate than usual. Then again maybe I am missing something.


----------



## Canteev (Dec 13, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> Do they request a car and they are told they have to pay 1.5x or whatever because demand is too high?


From what I am told, it seems that passengers used to be told that the price was 1.9x, 2.5x, 2.2x, etc. In other words, they use to see the surge multiplier. Now, passengers see one of the following three messages above the quoted price:

1.) prices are slightly higher due to increased demands.
2.) prices are higher due to increased demands.
3.) prices are a lot higher due to increased demands.

For the first one, the surge multiplier is usually no more than 1.5x. For the second one, you'll get something like 1.5 to 1.9. For the last one, that's when you know for sure that the surge multiplier is above 2x.

All drivers should have the rider app just for the purpose of checking surge because sometimes the map won't show anything even when the multiplier is 2x.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Uber quotes them a price and tells them there is a surge. They get an option to wait 10 minutes and order later.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Uber no longer shows them the surge rate. Just that fares are increased due to demand.


----------



## AvengingxxAngel (Jan 5, 2017)

I've asked passenger's, they say they are notified of a surge price when making a request.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Not sure how much it's changed. But years ago I was waiting out a surge. Once it gave me the price for the ride, which was like 4x if I remember correctly, I was stuck at 4x for a few minutes. So even if I canceled and requested a new ride it would be at the same price. Same for when it dropped to 2x, then 1x and so on.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Canteev said:


> From what I am told, it seems that passengers used to be told that the price was 1.9x, 2.5x, 2.2x, etc. In other words, they use to see the surge multiplier. Now, passengers see one of the following three messages above the quoted price:
> 
> 1.) prices are slightly higher due to increased demands.
> 2.) prices are higher due to increased demands.
> ...


Recently even those messages have disappeared during surge, you just see a higher than normal price. You can click on the little i next to the price to see the rates that reflect surge. Since I know base fare is $1.00 in my area, I can easily tell what the surge in any area is by looking at that


----------

